
Show HN: Sqreen API, a security toolbox for developers - DEGoodmanWilson
https://www.sqreen.io/developers.html
======
DEGoodmanWilson
We're excited to be launching the Sqreen API, which allows you to tap into our
extensive database of malicious actors and activity to make your apps more
secure and safer for your users.

The two endpoints we are releasing today allow you to tap into Sqreen's
extensive database of bad actors and malicious behavior to discover whether an
email or IP address poses a risk to your app. These endpoints can answer
questions like: • Does that email address originate with an email anonymizer?
• Is that IP address a Tor exit node? • Where is this user on the map? • Has
this user ever been implicated in a known attack in the past?

Use this information to flag or screen signups to your service, to detect if
unusual activity is originating from a suspicious address, and to generally
arm yourself with additional risk assessment when you need it.

You can get started by creating an account if you don't have one, and either
creating a new Developer Sandbox or using the API key assigned to your
existing apps in Sqreen. [https://my.sqreen.io/new-
application](https://my.sqreen.io/new-application)

Once you've got an API key, head over to the documentation to see how to get
started quickly.
[https://doc.sqreen.io/reference](https://doc.sqreen.io/reference)

Of course, we'll be watching here for your feedback and comments!

~~~
brudgers
Curious about how the database was filled with data.

------
Liuser
How are you curating this information?

How do you separate yourself from the existing hundreds of threat intelligence
feeds already out there? (VirusTotal, PassiveTotal, Facebook ThreatExchange,
Anomali, Taxii Stix, etc.)

~~~
pbetouin
We decided to open our dataset of attacks gathered by the apps protected by
sqreen. The data set is AppSec oriented: security scans, tentatives of
injections/XSS/..., or user account related (account enumeration, passwd
bruteforce, etc) VirusTotal is about malware, ThreatExchange is about
phishing.

